
Ask HN: Looking for a paper on the most common errors in distributed systems? - jameshiew
Bit of a long shot, but I saw a paper within the past six months on the topic of the most common &quot;errors&quot; made by software engineers developing and maintaining distributed systems&#x2F;systems based on a microservices architecture. I&#x27;m fairly certain it was published by or affiliated with Microsoft, and the methodology was they asked a large number of developers what they thought were the most common cause of problems in distributed systems. I remember the top &quot;error&quot; so to speak was a lack of API versioning.<p>Has anyone else seen this paper and would be able to link to it? I&#x27;ve searched far and wide - I think I first saw it one of IEEE Spectrum, IEEE Transactions on Software Engineering, ACM Queue, or possibly even here on HN.
======
7373737373
This will not answer your question, but may be of interest:

One other omnipresent issue is the lack of security, because delegation of
authority is not secure in systems with identity based access control. Maybe
have a look at:

Robust Composition: Towards a Unified Approach to Access Control and
Concurrency Control

[http://www.erights.org/talks/thesis/markm-
thesis.pdf](http://www.erights.org/talks/thesis/markm-thesis.pdf)

Or, for a shorter introduction:
[http://waterken.sourceforge.net/aclsdont/current.pdf](http://waterken.sourceforge.net/aclsdont/current.pdf)

